# Problem with Belkin Router F5D7234-4



## Rakosnicek (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the same problem... :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what is the problem


----------



## Rakosnicek (Sep 23, 2009)

hi.i bought tomorow new router Belkin F5D7234-4.i set up my network,PC´s on LAN works OK but my laptop can´t join on wifi.I see my net but cannot joint. I think that its not driwer update for win7 .. :-(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is dchp enabled on the router

is wireless enabled on the router


----------



## Rakosnicek (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes,the router is set up ready.The lan is going allright,this is problem only with wifi.What about driver support in Win7 ?? i cant search any driver in the internet ..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager check the driver is installed for the wireless chip


----------



## Francedol (Oct 12, 2009)

What is the error message when you try connecting to network?


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

If you see your wireless network, then your wireless adapter is working and wireless is enabled on the router. Is your wireless network secure or unsecure? Did you enable DHCP for your wireless network? You say your router is set up and ready but probably only for the LAN (wired) part and not the wireless part.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe some real information about the whole environment would be helpful?




Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Rakosnicek (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi .. I dont know where the problem was .. but this time is my router going OK ... :laugh: 

My wireless network is unsecure,because when i set up WPA i cant see any wireless network...but this is small problem.I am happy that i have net in both Pc´s .. 
Thanks for help


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Rakosnicek said:


> My wireless network is unsecure...but this is small problem.


Did you at least change the default password to your wireless router??


----------



## Rakosnicek (Sep 23, 2009)

To Techbytes : no,i didnt change the default passwd... I can try it .. Thanks for idea.


----------

